# Louer une série sur l'ancienne apple tv



## Petitchameau (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre le menu ' louer une série' sur mon apple tv (ancien modele). Je suis donc obligé de les acheter.
D'avance merci pour votre aide
Un serievore


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

La location de séries n'est pas disponible pour l'AppleTV 1. C'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas faire apparaitre de menu. Seul la location de films (et encore pas tous) est possible.


----------

